# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Ayuda urgente!! Sobre fútbol

## letang

Veréis, tengo que hacer un trabajo de clase en el que tenemos que diseñar un objeto de Merchandising para la Unión Deportiva Las Palmas (equipo de fútbol principal de la isla aunque en mala racha desde hace tiempo). 

Nuesto profesor es muy especial, así que no vale decir "voy a hacer una taza" o "voy a hacer un boli". 
El quiere que primero busquemos algún problema que surja al ver un partido o al tener algún contacto con la U.D. Las Palmas. 

Como yo sólo he ido a un estadio de fútbol una vez en mi vida, no tengo mucha idea de esto. Además era un partido muy especial, Selección Alemana contra Selección Italiana, por lo que supongo que sería muy diferente a un partido tradicional. 

Aquellos que estén acostumbrados a ir a estadios de fútbol... 
¿Me podrían echar una manilla y comentar cosas que ven que fallan en los estadios? 
Cuenta todo, las instalaciones desde el parking, las taquillas, los pasillos, las gradas, el campo... 
Que las butacas no sean cómodas, que no tengas un sitio donde dejar las cosas, que el de delante se ponga de pie y no te deje ver... 

Este sería el problema, después tengo que analizarlo todo y orientarlo hacia un objeto. 

Si alguien puede comentar experiencias vividas en campos de fútbol, se lo agradecería muchísimo!!!! xD 

De paso, pueden salir anécdotas interesantes y echarnos unas risas! jejeje. 

Digo lo de urgente porque tengo que hacer un DIN A2 para entregarlo mañana por la tarde. Pero el principal problema es buscar eso, un problema, para después orientar la solución. 
Llevo semanas dándole vueltas y, como solo he ido una vez el fútbol, pues no me sale nada  

¿Algún alma caritativa me cuenta sus experiencias?  :Wink1: 

Un saludo!! y gracias por adelantado.

----------


## Rafa505

Que tengas uno al lado que se crea Manolo Lama comentando el partido, a mí me ha pasado y eso que solo he ido un par de veces al futbol.

----------


## letang

muchas gracias, Rafa...
necesito más cosillas... a ver qué puedo sacar...

----------


## Dogma

¿Como encontrar el coche cuando ha terminado el partido? ¿No se podrían hacer asientos mas comodos? ¿El famoso bocadillo para el partido? ¿Donde lo guardamos? ¿Y la bebida? ¿No está prohibido introducir envases solidos en el estadio? ¿Diseñar un puntero laser que proyecte el logotipo del club? ¿Que hacer cuando inesperadamente llueve? ¿Como tener a salvo la cartera de los tipicos carteristas? 

Bueno, a mi no me gusta el futbol así que evidentemente no acostumbro a ir a estadios, pero lo de arriba son ideas que se me ocurren. Si te vale alguna, pues genial. En caso contrario ya sabes, sigue buscando. 

Por cierto si alguna de mis aportaciones te sirve y produce pasta recuerda que vamos a medias.

----------


## Ella

ya te lo dije por otro lado pero:

-mantas
-chubasqueros
-almohadillas para el pompis
-unas bocinas o algo asi para hacer ruido en el campo, si no, estas vengalas que no son vengalas, son unos tubitos con liquido florecente dentro...

----------


## ignoto

Puedes dibujar a dos sujetos altos y con cara de gil*****as, con corbata y una paquita en el pecho con un nombre gringo.
Ambos le preguntan a un guanche que pasea por la calle despistado:
"¿Cree usted en la resurección de los muertos y en la vida después de la muerte?"
A lo que este les responde:
"¡Por supuesto! ¡Soy socio de Las Palmas!" (O como se llame el club).

----------


## letang

Mu bien Dogma!! buena imaginación pa' buscar problemas!! xD

El caso del láser es lo que digo que no sirve, me mata el profesor!!
Con decirte que apra este trabajo solo quiere que analicemos el problema sin llegar a ninguna solución! jejeje.

Lo de la comida es un buen tema, no se pueden introducir ni siquiera tapones (para que no lances una botella llena, que en caso de que la lances, se vacíe por el camino -tontería, porque se puede taponar con otra cosa :P-)

Si tu cabeza sigue dando vueltas sigue escribiendo cosas, que yo hoy tengo un día espesito, jeje.

----------


## letang

Al final ha quedado claro que Ignoto es Risto Mejide! jejeje
Es todo un creativo publicitario.

Si el trabajo avanza y nos piden alguna compañía publicitaria ya fusilaré tu idea   :Lol: 

Ella, como le dije a Dogma, no puedo incluir ninguna solución (la manta y el chubasqeuro son soluciones) en este caso los problemas serían "el frío y la lluvia".
Desgraciadamente aquí en Canarias el frío y la llvuia no son cosas muy a la orden del día, jeje.

De hecho ayer me estaba quemando la cara en la parada de guaguas, pegaba el Sol de buena manera... (se supone que todavía estamos en invierno, no?)

Leí tu mensaje en el otro foro, pero contesto aquí porque supuse que este iba a ir más rápido (y supuse bien, allí solo está tu respuesta :( )

----------


## shark

entra en alguna web de cualquier equipo de la nba, vete a las tiendas de la marca y mira, si no lo han inventado ellos (los yankees) que inventan hasta las cosas más inutiles.....

esto no es para que piratees ninguna idea ojo, es para que se te ocurran cosas...

y que no se te ocurra nada cojonudo, que los profes se suelen apropiar de las ideas cojonudas y las venden, vete a por un 5, ya diseñaras como dios cuando te paguen por ello.

----------


## letang

el problema shark es que no puedo ir diciendo "voy a hacer un reloj con un cornómetro que calcula cuanto queda de partido" (que sería lo que vería en un catálogo de merchandising) porque es una solución.
Tengo que ir con un problema analizado "la incertidumbre de en qué minuto del partido estamos".

Sobre la nota pues no es problema, ya que este profesor es muy hippy y no evalúa los trabajos individualmente. Ahora somos 100 alumnos, pero a fin de curso llegaremos 15 o 20. Te hace presentar todos tus trabajos y evalúa por la presentación total. Si tienes todos los trabajos hechos, ya sea bien o mal, estás aprobado.
La cosa es que es tan jodido que mucha gente abandona la asignatura.
Este es mi cuarto año cursándola xD Así que no me puedo permitir abandonarla, solo me queda esta, otra del mismo profesor (imagínate) y otra más para terminar la carrera.

De todas formas voy a echarle un ojo a la NBA xD
No sería la priemra vez que hago el proceso inverso, mirar un objeto terminado, y retrocedes hacia la raíz por la que se inventó ese objeto, y exponerla, jejeje.

----------


## shark

problema: el partido es un coñazo y tus hijos se aburren
solucion : como entretener a los niños viendo un partido coñazo....

a ver si te vale...


pd: se aburren siempre tus hijos/mujer/amigos , tu no porque eres un adicto al futbol y te importa un huevo que las palmas juegue bien o mal, si juega bien disfrutas del partido, si juega mal los pones a parir, el incha de futbol NO SE ABURRE, a ese solo le puedes vender camisetas bufandas y gorras.

----------


## Ella

oye, quiere algo sin solucion....podria ser algo fantasioso?
como no perderte el partido si tienes que estar 2 horas en el lavabo? y que por cierto no tienen vistas al campo...
(se le da una basenica portatil y se habilita un baño sin retretes para que meen alli jajajaja)
si tienes hambre solo puedes comer en la cafeteria que siempre esta llena
deberian permitir que haya paseando por las gradas vendiendo comida y bebida
ya se!! las pipas!!!, el gran problema, el suelo queda regado de pipas, en españa todo el mundo come pipas, las suelas de las zapatillas se te llenan de las cascaras y te pasas todo el partido oliendo pipa, es tambien molesto ver al tio de al lago escupiendo todo el rato.
salio en la tele que para que las pipas no se tiren al suelo con la bolsa de pipas venia otra bolsita pegada en donde se deberian terirar las cascaras.
te hare que pensar..si vas a partido y no tienes pelas, que haces en el intercambio? aunque pongan musica....
la salucion para esto ultimo sera tan util para las personas que prefieren sentarse en su asiento hasta que la cola para salir sea mas pequeña, en vez de estar de pie todo el rato..
que pasa si a alguien compra entradas para el fondo del equipo que no es?como soporta los insultos y abucheos a su equipo?

los chicles en el suelo derretidos por "LA CALOR" o cuando sujetas el asiento y ves que hay bajo el unos cuantos

----------


## Rafa505

La suegra lleva la empanada gigante esa que suele salir en los programas de fútbol( lo que el ojo no ve y demás), la bota de vino, los bocadillos, la tortilla y todo ahí a lo bestia y no sabes dónde ponerlo ni cómo ponerlo ni nada.

----------


## letang

La única vez que fui al fútbol me fui con un bocata de medio metro de largo.
Con su tortillita francesa, jamón york y tomate restregado.
Pensé que era lo típico del fútbol, pero se ve que en Italia no, yo era el único...
Suerte que me lo llevé, porque no veía un carajo y me pasé todo el partido comiendo tranquilamente y cantando el himno de Italia, que es mu' bonito xD

Eso de algo para entretenerse en el descanso me parece una buena idea, a lo mejor tiro por ahí.
Aunque yo no recuerdo haberme aburrido en el partido al que fui, ni siquiera recuerdo que hubiera descanso, jeje.
Seguramente me hubiese puesto a habalr con la gente y se me pasaría el tiempo.
De todas formas es un buen filón para aprovechar.

Además, al empezar el ejercicio, el profesor dijo que teníamos que analizar todo el espacio. Todo el estadio, los espacios llenos y los espacios vacíos (es una tendencia que tiene él de analizar mucho los espacios vacíos, que no se le dan importancia, o que faltan por explotar).
Seguro que esto de ocupar el tiempo del descanso le llama la atención, al fin y al cabo, es un "espacio vacío" en medio del espacio que ocupa el partido.

----------


## Ella

> Eso de algo para entretenerse en el descanso me parece una buena idea, a lo mejor tiro por ahí.
> Aunque yo no recuerdo haberme aburrido en el partido al que fui, ni siquiera recuerdo que hubiera descanso, jeje.
> Seguramente me hubiese puesto a habalr con la gente y se me pasaría el tiempo.
> De todas formas es un buen filón para aprovechar.


jejeje, por que crees que nadie va solo al futbol? los padres con sus hijos, los chicos con amigo y novia..pues es justamente por eso, porque luego que haces en ese tiempo? igual, tampoco va nadie solo al cine, es muy raro, porque luego con quien habla sobre la peli?
el futbol es cosa de dos....te sientes a gusto gritar con alguien al lado y sentir que ambos estais de acuerdo.

tioooo, un soito de peluche!!   :Lol:   el super robot emilio (mi robot se llama emilio y es un chico muy muy listo: tu desayuno papa....)
inventa algo que sea util para dos personas, como hacen en los cines: menu para dos (palomitas extra grande sy dos vasos de refresco)

----------


## letang

Ella, a mi eso de ir solo a los sitios me daba montón de respeto, pensé que nunca sería capaz.
Comer solo en la calle me parecía una cosa imposible para mi, cuando veía a la gente comiendo sola en restaurantes o burguers me daban pena.

Un día decidí quitarme esa tontería, y me fui solo al Burger King, y la verdad es que fue muy normal xD No me sentí mal, ni me sentí mirado, jeje.
Tan buena la sensación que después me dije "pues ahora me meto yo sólo en el cine" pero desgraciaamente no había ninguna peli.

Pero hoy voy a ir a ver "El truco final", y como no he quedado con nadie, voy a ir solo. Si alguien se ofrece a venir, pues muy bien, pero hoy siento que no voy a tener problema ninguno en ir solo al cine, jejeje.
(Al final he dejado la peli para mañana, para concentrarme hoy en el trabajo, y ya me ha salido un amigo que vendrá conmigo, jeje, así que no voy solo  :Wink1:  )

----------


## zarkov

Que sepas que al final el malo termina matándole.

----------


## letang

Bueno amigos...
Creo que me quedaré analizando el tiempo del descanso, así que os agradezco vuestra lluvia de ideas, que me hayáis sacado de este apuro, y ahora me toca a mi empezar a sacar conceptos, agruparlos, definirlos... uffff, mucho trabajo para una larga noche.

Muchas garcias a todos!

----------


## Rafa505

Una cosa mírate la película "Días de fútbol", no la he visto, pero a lo mejor te da alguna idea. O... a lo mejor Zarkov te la cuenta :D

----------


## Ella

> Una cosa mírate la película "Días de fútbol", no la he visto, pero a lo mejor te da alguna idea.


dias de futbol....no sale ningun estadio, sale un campo de futubol de barrio   :Wink:  
te dara una idea de como conseguir camisetas de brasil gratis
y al final el malo muere... :(  pero su hijo sobrevive para la venganza en "msa dias de futbol"

----------


## zarkov

Cuando tiran el penalty al final, lo fallan  :twisted:

----------


## letang

No habléis de la película que no veáis la rabia que da no poder leer ningún mensaje del hilo sobre la peli.
Tanto aquí como en otros foros el hilo se llena y crece y crece.
En un principio los leía, pero cuadno empezaron a contarse muchas escenas, dejé de leer porque al final me perdería muchas sorpresas.
Así que estoy todo el tiempo dándole a "marcar todos los hilos como leídos".

Cuando vuelva mañana de ver la peli voy a tener trabajito pa' rato leyéndome todos los comentarios :?

----------


## Ella

> CUando vuelva mañana de ver la peli voy a tener trabajito pa' rato leyéndome todos los comentarios :?


no te aflijas, no te sera traajo, nos han editado los mensajes y ahora solo se lee: me gusto, mola...guay   :Lol:

----------


## nevulo

Ella, eso no es cierto...creo que queda algo de..."el chico es guapo y la chica culona pero actua regulin....regulan". A ver si nos leemos los asteriscos...!!! :P

----------


## shark

> tioooo, un soito de peluche!!


un que :Confused:  :Confused: ? :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

Un soito.
¡Si es que estás sordo!

----------


## zarkov

Es que se le ha olvidado el espacio:
soito = soi to
es decir, completo y suave (de peluche)

----------


## ignoto

De todas formas, el especialista en soitos de peluche es Manolo Talman.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ahora entiendo porqué Manolo se pasó toda la gala de la SEI con la mano en la espalda de Dramagic a modo 'Morenín y Mimosín'.... Se conoce que David ya estaba en asuntos con Patricia.


(de esta me vetan en la SEI)

*Morenín: 'Apodo' de José Luis Moreno, conocido ventrílocuo español.

----------


## Manolo Talman

si al final me conoceran como el osito mafioso... entre ignoto y omaley me estais arreglando la vida... ¿que sera lo siguiente?

Modo corrector=ON

Ignoto: Ositos no Soitos

Modo Corrector= OFF

Ya van 2 paellas  :P

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, Talmanini.... un par de invitaciones para tu próximo 'chow' en Madrid y te aseguro seis meses de tregua sin tergua sin atentar contra tu fama.  :twisted:

----------

